# Best Part of Winemaking



## Vertumnus (May 23, 2014)

The tasting! 

My first Skeeter Pee and my first successful batch of wine! Of course it's not clear yet and so not yet ready to be bottled, but it sure is delicious!I haven't done the final testing of the SG and thus the ABV, but I can tell it works, that's for sure , a glass of this and I was already getting the giggles! I can see what you guys mean about it being easy to drink!

I couldn't have done it without all of you and your wonderful advice. Thanks for being awesome!


----------



## bkisel (May 24, 2014)

Congrats on your first successful batch of wine! 

Haven't yet made Skeeter Pee but have twice done Dragon Blood (DB). DB might be thought of as Skeeter Pee with berries made to 6 gallons instead of five. I suggest you give making Dragon Blood a try.


----------



## blackspanish777 (May 24, 2014)

Congrats! I'm excited as my skeeter pee and Dragon blood will be ready to bottle next week I hope!


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm not sure which part you meant was the best part of making wine but you will soon find out what it is. I feel the best part of it is giving it away to friends that truly appreciate the wine and all of the hard work you put into it.


----------

